# Irgendwie Sync-Problem mit 3x Linux...



## multimolti (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich studiere grade an der RWTH in Aachen und wir sollen unsere Hausaufgaben fuer Programmierung wie folgt machen:
1. irgendwo unter Linux C++ schreiben, compilen, testen (bei mir der Laptop zuhause unter Ubuntu)
2. auf dem RWTH-Cluster des Rechenzentrums testen
3. per SVN auf den Abgabeserver laden

Keiner der drei Schritte ist ein Problem, wenn man ihn fuer sich nimmt:
- Ich habe meine Hausaufgabe fertig unter Ubuntu laufend auf meinem Laptop. 
- Ich habe alle Dateien per SVN hochgeladen.
- Ich bin mit dem Terminal und SSH + VPN auf dem Cluster

Meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich die Dateien jetzt zum Testen in den Cluster rein? Das /home-Verzeichnis meines SSH-Users ist nicht identisch mit dem SVN-Abgabeverzeichnis.

Bitte helft mir, danke!


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi.





multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage:
> Wie bekomme ich die Dateien jetzt zum Testen in den Cluster rein? Das /home-Verzeichnis meines SSH-Users ist nicht identisch mit dem SVN-Abgabeverzeichnis.


Einfach aus dem SVN auschecken?

Oder was willst du machen? Das Programm auf den Cluster laden? => scp ?

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi! 

Ja, ich mache das wohl mit dem SVN auschecken, aber das ist ziemlich nervig, weil da so viel Muell mitkommt, den ich nicht brauche. Aber immerhin klappt es!


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2011)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Ja, ich mache das wohl mit dem SVN auschecken, aber das ist ziemlich nervig, weil da so viel Muell mitkommt, den ich nicht brauche. Aber immerhin klappt es!


Tja, wer hat denn den ganzen Müll eingecheckt? Doch wohl du, oder?

Dir ist schon bewußt, dass man auch einzelne Verzeichnisse auschecken kann?

Gruß


----------



## multimolti (20. Oktober 2011)

Noe, der Muell kommt vom Prof. Habe jetzt aber rausgefunden, dass das Cluster auch nen sFTP-Server hat, damit ist das doch komfortabler... und ja, an einzelne Verzeichnisse habe ich spontan nicht gedacht^^


----------

